# Bidding this resident



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

2nd year in the snow biz now and have all res accounts. They are all 2" trigger and pp. I always wait till the end of the event to move the snow because no one wants to pay double. So today I have a new customer call that owns 2 home daycares and needs snow moved by 7am and asked if I could do it and I said sure I can. She said great put me on your list. I told her ok I will contact u soon to look at the property. No price was ever talked about. 

So my question is if she needs it done for sure by 7am and I get a seasonal contract should I set it at 2" trigger or 1" and if at 1" does your price increase by double then? 
This might be a dumb question but I'm not sure what I should tell her for price when I call her back. 
Thanks and try not to make to much fun of me.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

If they are seasonal, just go there and clear their driving lanes or driveway before the time. Then come back to clean it fully. 

So they can walk and park and drop off kids without walking through all the snow. 

Make sure it's priced accordingly but I wouldn't say double price. We have a old folks home like this. We drive through and push it quickly early so they don't pack it down. Then come. All and plow it nice and clean. We also sometimes pre salt these types lightly to ease cleanup. 

All depends on timing and routing I suppose.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

My concern would be the amount of traffic on the property, specifically children. This is a lawsuit waiting to happen. I would want to be authorized to treat any accumulation, be it salting or plowing.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Absolutely. Have the contract state you will service any precipation or salt it. 

How often will you be plowing during the drop off? Probably not much.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

Yea prob not much. So on the contract just write I will serve any precip? And then explain what to her?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

cjames808 said:


> Absolutely. Have the contract state you will service any precipation or salt it.
> 
> How often will you be plowing during the drop off? Probably not much.


So what does this mean? I'm meeting her in just a bit


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I would meet and speak with them, express your concerns and make sure you are both on the same page as far as what you think they need for service and what they want to pay for. 

Contract should simply state the 1" trigger and that you will apply salt if precipation is under 1" or if icy conditions are expected.

I always meet with commercial accounts face to face on the lot. Present your plan and explain your concerns. They usually know what they need from experience. (Some are new and don't)


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> I always meet with commercial accounts face to face on the lot. Present your plan and explain your concerns. They usually know what they need from experience. (Some are new and don't)


That's what I've always done, and you're correct they already were aware of issues that they had previously, with the other contractors or the site. I also ask them why the other contractor isn't doing the job anymore. Sometimes you catch them off guard, and they disclose info you weren't expecting to hear.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal (Sep 29, 2015)

cjames808 said:


> I would meet and speak with them, express your concerns and make sure you are both on the same page as far as what you think they need for service and what they want to pay for.
> 
> Contract should simply state the 1" trigger and that you will apply salt if precipation is under 1" or if icy conditions are expected.
> 
> I always meet with commercial accounts face to face on the lot. Present your plan and explain your concerns. They usually know what they need from experience. (Some are new and don't)


They are not new to the daycare thing they have been doing it forever


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

keep good records in case of slip and fall


----------

